# Can you keep locusts and crickets together??



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

In a cricket keeper?


----------



## fran2491 (Oct 10, 2008)

try it and see the crickets will most likely eat the locusts lol best to keep them apart me thinks:flrt:


----------



## dusty cricket (May 5, 2009)

that thought has never entered my head! 

theres only one way to find out!


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

i wouldnt advise putting them in with black crix they can get pretty aggresive when there hungry, but like you say only one way to find out for sure : victory:


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

LOL OK.. 'Cos at the moment, we're buying crix for all four of our lizards except occasionally, when we vary it with locusts for a couple of them. But it'll be easier if I can chuck them all in the keeper rather than having to feed them out of the shop-bought box. Makes gutloading easier as well.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

I just keep my crix and locusts in the boxes they come in. I de-leg a good few crix and locusts at a time and keep these in separate tubs. I just feed them daily and clean the tubs out every couple of days. The things I do for this cham!:blush:


----------



## MarkB (Mar 2, 2009)

We absolutely HATE the tubs they come in. The cricket keeper has been a godsend! Gutloaded crickets run up tubes.. take tubes out of box.. empty tubes in viv.

Also, I can't see how anyone could get in the tubs to gutload and dust AND pull legs off... without losing 5 or 6 crickets a time around the house doing so. We got so fed up of that, we bought the cricket keeper.


----------



## imez (Aug 19, 2009)

I've got a wooden box I keep my bugs in and have (not intentionally) kept the 2 together with absolutely no problem. Just give 'em plenty of greens to eat and they seem happy.


----------



## vala (Sep 28, 2008)

What about locusts and dubia's? Will these 2 be ok together? or is it another try and find out?


----------



## darloLee (Apr 9, 2009)

vala said:


> What about locusts and dubia's? Will these 2 be ok together? or is it another try and find out?


i couldnt really say tbh mate i very rarley get roaches,but i carnt see why not : victory:


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

MarkB said:


> We absolutely HATE the tubs they come in. The cricket keeper has been a godsend! Gutloaded crickets run up tubes.. take tubes out of box.. empty tubes in viv.
> 
> Also, I can't see how anyone could get in the tubs to gutload and dust AND pull legs off... without losing 5 or 6 crickets a time around the house doing so. We got so fed up of that, we bought the cricket keeper.


I put them in the fridge for a while first to slow them right down. Then I grab them one at a time with tweezers and pull of their legs! Easy! You can also transfer the egg crate from one tub to another before they 'come round' and start jumping about again, lol! I'd be utterly lost without my 2 pairs of tweezers!:lol2: I've had chams for 18 months now and have probably had less than 10 escaped crix in that time. I hate them and am sooo careful not to let them out! Ugh!


----------

